# Do iron on embroidered patches really stick?



## Clem

I have no experience with iron-on patches. I do have a heat press for other purposes, however.

As a fundraiser, was considering buying some animal/wildlife patches that claim to be iron-on.

I am wondering how well and how permanent iron-on patches would be. I'd feel really bad if they came loose after a dozen washings. Do they ever hang on there as long as the shirt hangs in there??

I was thinking of putting them on the pocket (or above the pocket if they're small... is that standard procedure?) of pique sport shirts.

I found a place that has some for about $2 apiece.

Also, is it better to heat press them on or iron them on?

Thanks very much.


----------



## BML Builder

Some of them are really good and others are not. You will have to just try them to find out. One thing you may try to use along with it is the fusible webbing, one brand name is Wonder Under. That way you can be sure that it will stick and last. You will have the adhesive from the patch and a little extra with the webbing.


----------



## COEDS

The biggest key is to get the gloe hot enough to adhere to the garment. They will work if applied correctly. ..... JB


----------



## mb

Good Morning Marilyn 

Where do you buy your Wonder Under from, and their website please.

Thank you

mb


----------



## BML Builder

Actually you can get some from the local Walmarts and local fabric shops. We have a Hancock Fabrics and JoAnn Fabrics. I think that JoAnn Fabrics has a website at Joann.com: Online Shopping for Sewing, Scrapbooking, Yarn and Crafts that they sell theirs on too.


----------



## Mark_solno

Use 0.5mm iron on sheet it will stick best.


----------



## binki

we just zigzag stitch them down. dont bother with the glue.


----------



## Buechee

Not good for leather.


----------



## idonaldson

This was a resurrected thread from 2008. There are times when you can tackdown - I do with a sewing machine or embroidery machine depending on accessibility. As for gluing that works too with the proper adhesive. Twill USA sells three types - if you get pressure sensitive permanent. You can heat press onto your patch and then PS it to the area you want it and heat press it to seal it in place. It will last - period. Unlike those who heat press pressure sensitive and wonder why it does not stay on. You have to know you glue and if you buying patches you have to test to see which glue you are using for you cannot tell by looking or feeling.


----------



## vikylobe

idonaldson said:


> This was a resurrected thread from 2008. There are times when you can tackdown - I do with a sewing machine or embroidery machine depending on accessibility. As for gluing that works too with the proper adhesive. Twill USA sells three types - if you get pressure sensitive permanent. You can heat press onto your patch and then PS it to the area you want it and heat press it to seal it in place. It will last - period. Unlike those who heat press pressure sensitive and wonder why it does not stay on. You have to know you glue and if you buying patches you have to test to see which glue you are using for you cannot tell by looking or feeling.


Thank you for this advice. It helped me.


----------

